
Coronavirus: Historic $3.1T aid package passes US House, becomes law - doppp
https://www.straitstimes.com/world/united-states/coronavirus-us-house-approves-us22-trillion-bill-sends-to-trump
======
jimmySixDOF
There is a nice Sankey diagram of where all the money is going from
DataIsBeautiful on Reddit .... >

[shameless plug]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22708372](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22708372)

~~~
shostack
Which may well be useless since in his signing statement Trump noted they
would be ignoring the oversight requirements which means they are treating it
as a slush fund.

